# Adding extra oils to m&p & curing



## debbie.1969 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi could any one tell the best oils  to add to m&p it make it a better soap & how much to add., i cant add shea butter as a friend is allergic to it. Also i heard it needs to cure if you add anything extra to it, how long should it be cured. .

Thanks Debbie


----------



## BulkApothecary (Dec 30, 2011)

A lot of people try to add high levels of oils to drastically alter their m&p soap and there are a number of things to consider.  When adding fragrance oils or essential oils for aroma, the best advice I could give is to find a reputable supplier that has a high grade oil.  All fragrances and essentials are not created equal.  Some fragrances for example can be added at levels as low as .3% while others require as much as 10% fragrance to achieve the same end product aroma.  Essential oils have similar issues.  There are countless versions of many essential oils and all have different benefits, strength of aroma, etc.  The best advice for adding oils for aroma is trial and error till you get what your looking for.  As for adding carrier oils or butters for feel, I usually recommend taking a step back and consider just trying to find the right M&P base in the first place.  There are literally hundreds to choose from and usually it's just easier to find one that already has the feel, lather and consitency you are looking for.  There are many hours involved in the formulation of these bases and there is almost always one that could fit your needs if you just take some time to try some different ones out.  Our company for example offers 14 completely different M&P bases with plans to add an additional 20 this year.  Each have different qualities, feels, ingredients, lather, etc.  Find a supplier and a base you like and then simply add the fragrance or essential oil to get your desired aroma and your done.  This way you don't have to worry about preservatives etc.  I am sure some will disagree but that is what I have found from my years in this business.  I always try to live the the KISS method and keep it simple.  Hope this helps.


----------



## HomemadeBathGoodies (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a question on how to label different melt and pour for INCI.

example:

shea (m&P)
goat's milk (m&p)

Any help would be apprechiated.


----------



## AZ Soaper (Jan 22, 2012)

First of all you do not have to put ingredients on your soap label. But I do put the  ingredients on my labels. I list the ingredients from the MSDS infor my supplier gives me. And if I add fragrance and color I also list them.


----------



## HomemadeBathGoodies (Jan 22, 2012)

but do you still send your paperwork to health canada or get it fda approved for melt and pour?


----------



## semplice (Jan 24, 2012)

Melt and Pour soap is water based, so adding oils to it will generally not yield very good results.  Oil and water don't mix.  You can add up to a tbsp of oils per pound of most M&P soap bases, but the lather will probably be compromised.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 25, 2012)

AZ Soaper said:
			
		

> First of all you do not have to put ingredients on your soap label. But I do put the  ingredients on my labels. I list the ingredients from the MSDS infor my supplier gives me. And if I add fragrance and color I also list them.



If you are in the US:

M&P is almost NEVER a soap, it is almost always a detergent which is in the cosmetic family according to the FDA, so you DO have to put ingredients on the label along w/ all other cosmetic FDA label requirements.

PLEASE follow this link to determine if your  M&P qualifies as soap or a cosmetic (detergent) or a drug. It is largly based on the ingredients as well as what you claim it will do. http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4212


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 25, 2012)

Each M&P base is going to be made of diffeent ingredients. The base I use contains the following.:

■ Soap Ingredients: Coconut Oil, Palm Oil, Castor Oil, Safflower Oil, Glycerin (kosher, of vegetable origin), Purified Water Sodium Hydroxide (saponifying agent), Sorbitol (from berries, moisturizer), Sorbitan oleate (emulsifier).Soybean protein (conditioner), fragrance 

You will need to translate the common ingredient names into their proper INCI names to satisfy the FDA. Example: soybean oil = Glycine Soja 

If you think your clients will be confused by the INCI names you may list them with the common name in () within the INCI as follows.: Example = Glycine (soybean oil) Soja


----------

